
Kodak Alaris Reintroduces Iconic EKTACHROME Still Film - Kodak_Mellow
http://www.kodakalaris.com/en-us/about/press-releases/2016/kodak-alaris-reintroduces-iconic-ektachrome-still-film
======
Kodak_Mellow
This is amazing because this film was discontinued 4 years ago becase of a
lack on interest in slide film and the advent of digital photography. This
isnt a replacement for Kodachrome which is ektachromes brother.

